# Best time to take Testosterone Injection



## lancer1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Probably a Noob questions but...

what time of the day is best to take the injection. Looked around the forum and could not find anything. Does it even matter?


----------



## KUVinny (Jan 26, 2012)

Because the goal of dosing regularly is to achieve steady state, it's really not an issue in the big picture.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 26, 2012)

It really doesn't matter, I just try to stay consistent once I start. Currently pinning Monday morning and Thursday morning, have followed that for a long while.


----------



## lancer1 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's kind of what i was thinking since test a fairly long life, that just the regularity was the important aspect.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 26, 2012)

If you take it right before training that particular bodypart, the oil distributes better and you can reduce post injection pain, for example glute shots before doing legs or delt shots before doing shoulders. Doing it after training that bodypart or when it's sore can be trouble. I prefer earlier in the day over later, since at night you can't keep it moving or massage it and it may hurt more the next day.


----------



## rage racing (Jan 27, 2012)

Sat morning and Tues night for me.....


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 27, 2012)

Any chance i get


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 27, 2012)

i have been doing it twice a week and throwing random cc's of P in when i want that extra boost.


----------



## GMO (Jan 27, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Any chance i get




x2


----------



## Night_Wolf (Jan 27, 2012)

Every day @ 8 pm for me.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 27, 2012)

Right now is always the best time.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 27, 2012)

There's never a bad time for test.


----------



## theshep (Jan 27, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> If you take it right before training that particular bodypart, the oil distributes better and you can reduce post injection pain, for example glute shots before doing legs or delt shots before doing shoulders. Doing it after training that bodypart or when it's sore can be trouble. I prefer earlier in the day over later, since at night you can't keep it moving or massage it and it may hurt more the next day.


 

x2


----------



## bammerham (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## PurePersian (Jan 28, 2012)

Just find a time of day you like. and try to stick to that... Time of day is no biggie brother. Figure what your pinning and run the protocol. either Ed. 2xweek. e3d. 1week (more for hrt).


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 28, 2012)

There isn't any best time.with oils.Dbol drols or any tab theres is a best time with them.pre work outs and later in the day for steady hormone levels.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 28, 2012)

Night before a workout if long esters, 3-4 hrs before if short esters


----------



## Dath (Jan 28, 2012)

Like most have said RIGHT NOW lol, it's personnel preference and schedule. Personnel preference here is  mornings after shower with my coffee


----------



## nhilton (Sep 8, 2014)

Just starting some testo cypionate, 40 years old, want some gains. How often do I pin and how much? Need advice this is my first time.I also apply testosterone gel every morning...help me with my conundrum!


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 9, 2014)

I'd agree with most and say when its convenient. Having said that. I like doing it just before the gym for the reasons mentioned above. Also I spend quite a bit of time sitting at a desk or in a car on the way to and from appointments so I like to do it when I know I will be active so generally speaking right after work. 

If your running long esters then its more forgiving. the shorter esters I have noticed I can get a little up and down like if I were to pin Test prop ED and do one in the evening and again the next day in the morning. Seems like I can tell its higher than it normally would be. Best to keep levels as stable as possible less sides. So take that for what its worth.


----------

